# Driving Record Question HELP!!!!!!!!



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

Im a auxiliary Police Officer and a dispatcher. I recently ran my KQ (Drivers History) I had been pulled over a lot as a teen and got a bunch of speeding tickets. I appealed most of them and was all most always found not responsible (NR), exect 3 times so i have 3 or 4 speeding tickets that im responsible for and many not responcibles. MY question Is.. Can i get all the (NR) taken off my KQ???? if im not responsible, why is it there??? Its costing my my dream job. I recently was told by a chief that cause of my driver history he could not hire me as a part timer,all though he really wanted to.

i also herd about an Attorney Geoffery Nathen Of Boston(speeding ticket defense) who is saposed to be able to fix this stuff, is it worth the 900 bucks...is it fixable. 
Please help...any info will would be great to have when i call the registry and ask tomorrow. If i can get all the NR's taken off i was told i could be hired.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Cannot remove them from KQ ever.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

NR wil not come off your record, as j809 replied.



> i also herd about an Attorney Geoffery Nathen Of Boston(speeding ticket defense) who is saposed to be able to fix this stuff, is it worth the 900 bucks...is it fixable.


Please, tell us more about this, however. Or, better still, go to this guy and get it "fixed", then respond promptly to the Attorney General's office.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

EASTCOASTCOP said:


> saposed


:roll:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This scares me more than you know.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Your driving cost you the job, not the registry. Dont forget that.

That being said: I know of quite a few people who are officers that have extensive KQ's, including some criminal things. They smartened up, stayed clean, and got on the job. It's JUST m/v stuff. It may take 5 years, at least, but it will all pan out in the end. You'll never be a trooper, but they'd prefer to get someone who's never had a ticket but will fuck 15 y/o's, than someone who's thrill is to drive fast.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> You'll never be a trooper, but they'd prefer to get someone who's never had a ticket but will fuck 15 y/o's, than someone who's thrill is to drive fast.


Whoa, that was uncalled for.

Bitter, much?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> Your driving cost you the job, not the registry. Dont forget that.
> 
> That being said: I know of quite a few people who are officers that have extensive KQ's, including some criminal things. They smartened up, stayed clean, and got on the job. It's JUST m/v stuff. It may take 5 years, at least, but it will all pan out in the end. You'll never be a trooper, but they'd prefer to get someone who's never had a ticket but will fuck 15 y/o's, than someone who's thrill is to drive fast.


I sense some underlying misdirected hostility.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:ermm: ... all righty, then! 8-O



EASTCOASTCOP said:


> Im a auxiliary Police Officer and a dispatcher. I recently ran my KQ (Drivers History)(insert period here) I had been pulled over a lot as a teen and got a bunch of speeding tickets. I appealed most of them and was all most always found not responsible (NR), exect 3 times so i (capitalize) have 3 or 4 speeding tickets that im responsible for and many not responcibles _(how come you spelled it right the first time?)_. MY question Is.. Can i get all the (NR) taken off my KQ???? if (capitalize) im (capitalize) not responsible, why is it there??? Its costing my my dream job. I recently was told by a chief that cause _(and effect?)_ of my driver history he could not hire me as a part timer,(space)all though he really wanted to _(it's called "letting you down nicely_").
> 
> i (capitalize) also herd about an Attorney Geoffery _(are you sure that's how he spells it?)_ Nathen Of Boston(space)(speeding ticket defense) who is saposed to be able to fix this stuff, is it worth the 900 bucks _(WOW!!!)_...is it fixable_._ (question mark)
> Please help...any info will would be great to have when i (capitalize) call the registry and ask tomorrow. If i (capitalize) can get all the NR's taken off i (capitalize) was told i (capitalize) could be hired _(I love this part the best... and the chief told you this? I wonder what his motivation was... like trying to do society a favor by disqualifying you forever?)_.


I'm with you, SOT_II... where the hell are these people coming from???


----------



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Officer Dunngeons, (are you sure thats how you spell it) hahah wicked funny ....what are you 7? I asked a question if you dont want to help, dont. Im sure your not much help anyway. I worked all night got no sleep and made a bunch of errors,oh god call the grammer police. Why would you go out of your way to edit a stupid post? does you life suck so much, you lash out on masscops for attention? thats to bad my friend i feel for you. 

To every one else....Thank You very much. I guess i can wait it out for a wile till i get on. and P.S Dunngoens There is more than one way to spell Jeff. If you took your head out of your ass you might figure it out someday. Grow Up


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey kid, smarten up. You asked a question on a public forum with piss poor spelling and awful grammar. I think there might be more then one reason that's costing you your dream job... If I had to guess, I'd say your immaturity and lack of courtesy might have a lot to do with it.

That's in addition to your shitty spelling and shitty driving record.

But since I absolutely love it when people who aren't on the job try to criticize those who are on the job I'll pick up where she left off...



EASTCOASTCOP said:


> Hey Officer Dunngeons, (are you sure that's how you spell it) hahah wicked funny ....what are you 7? I asked a question, so if you dont want to help, then don't. I'm sure you're not much help anyway. I worked all night got no sleep and made a bunch of errors, oh god call the grammar police. Why would you go out of your way to edit a stupid post?_Are you admitting your post was stupid?_ Does your life suck so much, that you lash out on Masscops for attention? That's too bad my friend, I feel for you.
> 
> To every one else...thank you very much. I guess I can wait it out for a while until I get on. _Do not start a sentence with "And" The "A" should be capitalized. The post script should be PS not P.S, and should be on a line of it's own, preferably following the signature block._and P.S Dunngoens There are more ways than one way to spell Jeff. If you took your head out of your ass you might figure it out someday. Grow Up


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, Jon! I caught a few more mistakes along the way:



EASTCOASTCOP said:


> Hey(comma) Officer Dunngeons, (are you sure thats how you spell it)(no, that's not how I spell it) hahah wicked funny ....what are you(comma) 7 (no)? I asked a question(semi-colon) if you dont want to help, dont. Im sure your not much help anyway (ah, another know-it-all). I worked all night(comma) got no sleep(comma) and made a bunch of errors, (no comma necessary... a double-hyphen or period would do nicely here) oh god(capitalize and comma) call the grammer police. Why would you go out of your way to edit a stupid post (I'm not editing it, I'm correcting it)? does (capitalize) you life suck so much, (no comma necessary; that) you lash out on masscops for attention (not at all!)? thats (capitalize and apostrophe needed) to bad(comma) my friend(semi-colon) i feel for you.
> 
> To every one else....Thank You very much. I guess i can wait it out for a wile (un)till i get on. and P.S(period) Dunngoens(colon) There is more than one way to spell Jeff (you spelled the full version of the name beginning with a "G" before - inconsistent). If you took your head out of your ass you might figure it out someday (thank you; I can always appreciate advice from an expert). Grow Up(period)


Your report writing skills and intuition are phenomenal. Your discretion and your attitude rock as well. I especially like how you singled me out when most of the other people that posted in this thread also saw the same potential in you that I did. Keep up the good work, Einstein! :-D


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

EASTCOASTCOP said:


> I recently was told by a chief that cause of my driver history he could not hire me as a part timer,all though he really wanted to.


Guessing he didn't want to argue with you about WHY you failed the psych test.

Driving ain't your only problem, kid.

Good luck, though.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Curious EMT said:


> You'll never be a trooper, but they'd prefer to get someone who's never had a ticket but will fuck 15 y/o's, than someone who's thrill is to drive fast.


Sorry you didn't make the cut. But no need to walk around with a huge chip on your shoulder.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

EASTCOASTCOP said:


> Im a auxiliary Police Officer and a dispatcher. I recently ran my KQ (Drivers History) I had been pulled over a lot as a teen and got a bunch of speeding tickets. I appealed most of them and was all most always found not responsible (NR), exect 3 times so i have 3 or 4 speeding tickets that im responsible for and many not responcibles. MY question Is.. Can i get all the (NR) taken off my KQ???? if im not responsible, why is it there??? Its costing my my dream job. I recently was told by a chief that cause of my driver history he could not hire me as a part timer,all though he really wanted to.
> 
> i also herd about an Attorney Geoffery Nathen Of Boston(speeding ticket defense) who is saposed to be able to fix this stuff, is it worth the 900 bucks...is it fixable.
> Please help...any info will would be great to have when i call the registry and ask tomorrow. If i can get all the NR's taken off i was told i could be hired.


so tell us, after how many tickets (both responsible and not responsible) that you finally learned to slow down?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't want to break your balls EastCoast, but am I the only member of the site wondering how you got appointed to an Auxiliary position with a shitty driving record?

Correct me if I'm wrong; but I thought you had to still have the intangibles (clean CORI, good references, and a clean driving record) to be invited to join an Aux PD.

I mean auxiliary offices do drive an Aux PD vehicle at times right?
So my doubt is either you are not an auxiliary officer or the selection process for an auxiliary officer is quite flawed in your town.

I'm curious to hear what BI's for other auxiliary departments might say about this.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

EASTCOAST,
What flavor were the windows on your little yellow bus? Duh weelz on duh bus go wound and wound, wound and wound...=D> ](*,) 8O :fun: :woot: :wl: :jump: :blink:


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*You'll never be a trooper, but they'd prefer to get someone who's never had a ticket but will fuck 15 y/o's, than someone who's thrill is to drive fast.[/quote]*

Very nice. Good to see you dont have a chip on your shoulder. Who was it that stuck up for you before when I called you out on trooper bashing? I believe they said that CURIOUS EMT doesnt mean anything bad about what he said.

EASTCOASTCOP, you're in for a rude awakening when you lock someone up for something on the MID shift and write a report that resembles anything that looks like that post. I can see it now. "So is it true then officer, if you can't write english, then it's fair to say that you can't read it either? Therefore you may be mistaken whether or not my client actually violated any laws if you aren't able to read the elements of the crime????" Not bashing you as a person but if you can't write somewhat legible here, why would you do it on an official police report? Oh and the little ABC thing in the top corner is spell check for the un-initiated.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Where is the love, Geoff????


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

> Easy on the poor kid. It's obvious that he's not the brightest bulb in the string. Maybe he didn't get hired because he'd have to wear a helmet in the cruiser...


 Haha thats great Wolfman.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

My Chief was kind enough to chalk my KQ up to "youthful exuberance". What can I say my dad built racing engines for a living and I was more than willing to test them out. I tried like hell to convince the guys on Mansfield that Forbes Blvd was a great drag strip but for some reason they never saw it my way.

Now I'm older, wiser and dad is retired so that put an end to the test and tunes


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

chief801 said:


> EASTCOAST,
> What flavor were the windows on your little yellow bus? Duh weelz on duh bus go wound and wound, wound and wound...=D> ](*,) 8O :fun: :woot: :wl: :jump: :blink:


lmfao...


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, so I am now curious for those of us that have a ticket on record and want to get into LE. I know that I have only 1 speeding ticket and (knock on wood) no accidents on my record. What else would my KQ show if it was run, and also would that one speeding ticket hurt my chances for getting on a police force.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This $hit is bananas B-A-N-A-N-A-S!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

KQ Shows:
*Any citations issued to that license number, regardless of it's "findings" at any hearings. (includes criminal acts, oui, operating after suspension, etc)
*Any at-fault accidents. If you appeal a surcharge through the Merit Rating Board, and "win", it will be removed.
*Any payment defaults, including the date of reinstatement
*Any payment problems (bad checks)
*Any classes you are REQUIRED to take by the registry /cour (not the motorcycle safety class)
*Any FORMAL requests to the RMV for your driving record. This could include you walking in to the RMV and asking for a print out, as well as a private company requesting it (such as for insurance / employment reasons)
*Any suspensions for anything (payment, out-of-state problems, HTO, etc)

It will NOT show: Police requests for driving record through CJIS, queries of your license, queries of your registration.
(I'm sure I forgot a few things, but hopefuly you get the idea. The only thing that shows up on a KQ that, in my opinion, shouldnt, is when a driving record is disiminated. There are multiple "levels" of KQ. Next time you're at your insurance company, ask to see your "license history", it will show everything on your KQ, plus more, including each time you renew your license, when you take OPTIONAL driver's education, etc.)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SOT_II said:


> This $hit is bananas B-A-N-A-N-A-S!


 For some strange reason I happen to like that song....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Who the hell sings that song? I cant think of it rite now, shes was always on our hip hop stations a few month back.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Gwen Stefani


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

hollaback.girln.
1. A term invented by Gwen Stefani that she pulled completely from her vapid blond ass.
2. A song made by Gwen Stefani in which she articulates a love for the consumption of bananas and fecal matter, suggesting that Ms. Stefani is, in the final analysis, actually a hairless, hyperevolved monkey rather than a human.
_"LA LA LA AROUND THAT TRACK SHIT SHIT SHIT HOLLABACK GIRL."_

_"Gwen Stefani's song Hollaback Girl is the kind of top 100 song that makes you lose faith in the entire human race all at once."_

An insulting excuse for a song by Gwen-should'a never got an ego an' left my band-Stefani. This attempt at being 'street' or 'thuggin' or 'gangsta' was an absolute revolt to humankind. Any 40 year old woman who simply cannot dance good, and should NEVER try to 'rap'..and who still needs to practising spelling the names of fruits.. should not be allowed in public, let alone famous.
_Gwen: B-A-N0J
ConfusedPerson:That's not even a letter..
Gwen: Dont talk shhht, dont talk shhht

EasilyAmusedChild: Wow! Gwen Stefani is so NEAT
ConfusedPerson: Dear lord! Child, do not be easily amused by this ****** mental patient!_


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> KQ Shows:
> *Any citations issued to that license number, regardless of it's "findings" at any hearings. (includes criminal acts, oui, operating after suspension, etc)
> *Any at-fault accidents. If you appeal a surcharge through the Merit Rating Board, and "win", it will be removed.
> *Any payment defaults, including the date of reinstatement
> ...


Thank you, I didn't know that if I asked my insurance company for my history that it would be what would show on a KQ. I'll have to ask when I pay in October.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Curious EMT said:


> Your driving cost you the job, not the registry. Dont forget that.
> 
> That being said: I know of quite a few people who are officers that have extensive KQ's, including some criminal things. They smartened up, stayed clean, and got on the job. It's JUST m/v stuff. It may take 5 years, at least, but it will all pan out in the end. You'll never be a trooper, but they'd prefer to get someone who's never had a ticket but will fuck 15 y/o's, than someone who's thrill is to drive fast.


Somebody didn't get on the job


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

EASTCOASTCOP said:


> Hey Officer Dunngeons, (are you sure thats how you spell it) hahah wicked funny ....what are you 7? I asked a question if you dont want to help, dont. Im sure your not much help anyway. I worked all night got no sleep and made a bunch of errors,oh god call the grammer police. Why would you go out of your way to edit a stupid post? does you life suck so much, you lash out on masscops for attention? thats to bad my friend i feel for you.
> 
> To every one else....Thank You very much. I guess i can wait it out for a wile till i get on. and P.S Dunngoens There is more than one way to spell Jeff. If you took your head out of your ass you might figure it out someday. Grow Up


so yuo msut have! 'even lesser sleep. Todaee,


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know how "lack of sleep" would account for so many spelling and grammar mistakes when I work the midnight shift and my compositions in the English language are perfectly intact.  

BTW, I seriously ROCK "Hollaback Girl" at karaoke, so don't hate!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey I'm CURIOUS, EMT, why you hate the state police so much? Sore dropout? A statie pulled you over and hurt your feelings?

EASTCOAST, maybe your Chief is telling you something you don't want to hear....not everyone is cut out for this job. Remember, Corkie wanted to be an astronaut.


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

First learn how to spell Auxillary boy! You should'nt have been an idiot years ago to begin with. I would'nt let you mop up the station lobby if I were your chief, cut your losses and keep doing those parade details fror free..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

ratwatcher said:


> First learn how to spell *Auxillary* boy!..


Auxillary?????
Ahhhh... You may want to do the same research Jr.
According to my Websters Unabridged Dictionary it's: Auxiliary
(Remember that old saying about glass houses and throwing stones???)[-X


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhh You just got served!!!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Killjoy said:


> Hey I'm CURIOUS, EMT, why you hate the state police so much? Sore dropout? A statie pulled you over and hurt your feelings?
> 
> EASTCOAST, maybe your Chief is telling you something you don't want to hear....not everyone is cut out for this job. Remember, Corkie wanted to be an astronaut.


I thought Corkie wanted to be a fire truck?


----------

